# Offshore Freeport July 4th be back to dock by 4pm



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Leaving the dock at 5am headed about 75miles offshore we will be targeting dolphin, kingfish, ling, grouper and anything else that we mite catch that is jn season txt for more details 832 287 0802


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Can you tell us what kind of boat do you have and what's the cost per person on the average on one of your trips?

Thanks,


----------

